# Help a newbie build a system <$1000



## GreenManalishi (Jul 27, 2010)

I have a 14x21 Living Room - Hardwood Floors. TV in Corner. I have a Sony KDL-52EX700 52-inch 1080p 120Hz LED LCD HDTVV and will also be hooking up a Wii.

I have a $1000 gift certificate to onecall so I have to buy brands that they offer. I would like to be able to play my I-pod through system and I would also like to play pandora through system but these are not musts. 

If I go HTIB it looks like I should just stick to the Sony/BDV-E770W/Home-Theater-In-a-Box. Compatible with TV so only 1 remote needed and system automatically adjusts what speakers need to used. 

However what can I get if I get seperate components and how much happier will I be? I would prefer the best sounding system I can get. Not worried about having extra remotes or excessive volume. Probablyt play more music than movies but like to have surround effect. 

Needed. 1) reciever 2) speakers 3) Blue Ray player + whatever else you think I need.

I actually almost purchased Klipsch/HD-Theater-1000/Home-Theater-System and Onkyo/HT-RC180/Receiver. Would've put me over budget cause still needing blueray. I was willing to go over budget cause I was getting very good prices ($500 each) but then thought maybe I was getting more system than I need. 

Today they have the Boston Acoustics MCS 130 Mist Horizon Series 5.1 Channel Speaker System on sale for $300. Is this a good way to go?

Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

If it were me i'd try to step up the budget a bit and stay away from the HTIB. You should be able to get a decent AVR, speakers and blu-ray for a little more then your budget allows if you want to add the surround effect that means more speakers and money, I'm sure others will chime in with some great suggestions.:T


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would look at Accessories4less for a B-Stock Onkyo AVR. For Speakers, SVS really has a winner in their S-Series. Moreover, their Subwoofers are fantastic. Without question, avoid going with a HTIB. Compared to what you can find out there, it is no comparison.

Another Speaker choice would be Behringer 2030P's. They are primarily aimed at the DJ/Pro Market, but the Speakers measure quite well and many here are quite fond of them. The 2030's are available for around 150 Dollars a Pair. So if you used 5 of them, you would be at 375 Dollars.

Add a Dayton Sub-120 for around 150 Dollars and a B-Stock Onkyo TX-SR707 (899 MSRP) for 399 from Accessories4less and you would have an excellent value HT for right at 1000 Dollars.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## chkngreez (May 11, 2010)

+1 to JJ's suggestion. I'm rather fond of my 2030s, they have an exceptional sound/value ratio.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Or, get the Onkyo HT-S9100THXB which would keep you under your $1000 Gift Certificate to onecall. The last $70 would go towards a blu-ray or PS3, and you can always play your ipod with a 76 cent cable: http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...d=10218&cs_id=1021804&p_id=665&seq=1&format=2


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I do agree with both Jack and Marshall, The HTIB systems are almost always a compromise however the Onkyo 9100 is quite good and really is not what I would call a HTIB system as all components are separates with normal connections and the speakers and sub are quite decent.


----------

